# [Wet Thumb Forum]-only 2 weeks to live...



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

guys, on july 2nd, i will no longer be free to walk this earth on my own. i have known for about 5 months now, that my life will be over on july 2nd. please, send me free plants, i'm getting married


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Graduations dude!!! But don't think of it as life being over. Its just a new aspect of life as you grow. Next month I will be married 30years. I think god every day for my family. I can't imagine what kind of trouble I would be in if my wife hadn't given me guidance. She reminds of this often.!!! LOL you sure its OK with your wife is you get plants?

Hawk


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats, Russell! Best of luck in this next, most important adventure in life. 

Brian.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

two weeks left to buy that equipment or extra tank you've been after.. come July 2nd, you'll have to start justifying everything!!! 

congratulations and good luck. Post some pics in this forum.. would be good to see. Best of luck and congratulations again.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

thanks guys. and no hawk, i don't really see it as my life being over, i just wanted to lead you all on. i am really excited about it. we have been dating for almost 4 years now, and we are best freinds.

and Ben, i already have to justify every purchase









but yes (hurray) she does like plants


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

10 days....help me..


----------



## PiKapp382 (Jun 8, 2003)

hey man, it ain't that bad. My wife of three weeks is already looking at setting up a nano-cube reef in her office, and I THINK I've got her sold on a big Discus tank once we buy our own house.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

3 weeks huh. congrats! sounds like you got her whooped







we already have 3 aquariums in our home to be.

10g planted
30g planted
29g cichlid (hopefully someday biotope tank)


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Congratulations to you and your fiance!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

thank you


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

well, i'm married now.







i'll post some pics when they get in (2 weeks).


----------



## Joshua Hansen (Sep 20, 2005)

You gave me a scare I thought you were dying of a illness. Congrulation in getting married and I hope you and your wife have forever hapiness in the future.


----------

